# Angeln in Frankreich bei Biarritz



## Eddie (13. März 2006)

Hi,

ich fahre diesen Sommer nach Fr. und brauche alle Infos die ihr zum angeln in Frankreich ( Umkreis von Biarrritz) habt.
Hab auch schon die "SUCHEN" Funktion benutzt, aber so richtig glücklich war ich damit nicht. |kopfkrat
Kennt irgendjemand da unten schöne Flüsse oder Seen??
Wie sieht es mit dem Meer aus? Was fängt man da und wie?
Macht das mit einer Süsswasserrolle überhaupt Sinn oder kann ich die danach gleich fortwerfen?
Welche Fische trifft man da hauptsächlich an? 
Gibt es im Süsswasser viele Raubfische?
Aal?
Wie läuft es in Fr. mit dem Angelschein ab, bzw. Angelkarte?

Fragen über Fragen?????#c#c

Ich hoffe irgend jemand kann ein bisschen Licht ins dunkel bringen.
Ich bin für jeden Tip super dankbar!

Liebe Grüße,

Eddie


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich bei Biarritz*

Ich fahr eigentlich fast immer in die Ecke (naja, rund 150 km nördlich - Gironde - das mal in die Suchfunktion eingeben, dann bekommst Du evtl. mehr Beiträge).

Meeresangeln kannst Du mit soviel Ruten, wie Du nur willst ohne Schiene oder Kosten - die wissen aber auch warum, weil dort nämlich kein Mensch angelt, wie mir scheint. 

Ich habs in mehreren Versuchen nicht geschafft, zumindest halbwegs so weit raus zu kommen, dass man mit dem Blei aus den Wellen raus kommt, weil der Strand extrem flach und seicht ist und daher die Wellen extrem weit draussen brechen. 

Nächstes Mal lass ich die Brandungsruten daheim, das hat dort einfach keinen Sinn. 

Für die übrigen Gewässer (Binnengewässer) musst Du Dir Scheine besorgen. Die Touristenbüros sagen Dir, wo Du die kriegen kannst.

Vielleicht an der Flussmündung der Adour mal versuchen, da dürfte es wohl besser gehen. Aber an der Küste - weiss net.


----------



## Eddie (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich bei Biarritz*

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Tips.
Damit kann ich was anfangen. Werde mir vom Reiseveranstalter mal ein paar Unterlagen zukommen lassen.
Kannst du was zu den Fischen in den Seen sagen? Also eher Hecht, Barsch, Zander??
Oder doch nur Karpfen? Wie sieht es in Fr. mit dem Bellyboot aus?
Eher ja oder eher nein?
Falls jm. noch was hat, immer her damit!
Grüße


----------



## Aali-Barba (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich bei Biarritz*

dem *HÖRENSAGEN* nach soll es dort in der größeren Umgebung schöne Gewässer mit noch schönerem Hechtbestand geben. 

Der Lac de Hourtin wurde mir so von jungen Anglern beschrieben, die dort gerade ihr Boot fertig machten. Dieser See ist allerdings auch eine ganze Ecke von Deinem Ziel entfernt.

Ich war vor Jahren mal in Biarritz - allerdings nur kurz bei einer Pause auf der Durchreise nach Portugal. 

Der Strand sah mir da ziemlich überlaufen aus und die Preise dort haben mir ebenfalls die Sprache verschlagen. 

Biarritz steht im Ruf, wegen des gemäßigten Klimas der Wintersitz so manch gutsituierter französischen Rentnerfamilie zu sein - entsprechend sind auch die Preise. Weiter nördlich die Küste hoch wird es dann spätesten hinter der Bucht von Arcachon eine ganze ecke günstiger und wie ich persönlich meine auch ruhiger, beschaulicher und weniger touristisch überlaufen. 

Muss aber jeder selber wissen, wie ihm der Sinn steht. Manchen gefällt es dort viel besser und die finden den Norden der Gironde wäre ne tote Hose. 

Mehr infos als diese habe ich aber dazu nicht, denn ich fische noch nicht sehr lange und im Prinzip hab ich bewußt als Angler auch erst einen Urlaub dort verlebt und der war wie gesagt nicht ganz so prickelnd, weil ich mit der falschen Vorstellung dort angerückt bin, wir gehen zum Strand, ich nehme mal die Ruten mit, werfe die aus und es ist damit alles in Butter hinsichtlich Familie-Angeln.  War aber weit gefehlt, denn bei auflaufender Flut bist Du wegen des flachen Strandes (immer bezogen auf die nördliche Gironde) nur am Rennen und Zeugs den Strand hoch in Sicherheit am Bringen, an Ruhe ist da nicht zu denken. Und bei Ebbe verbringst Du den Tag damit, zu versuchen, die Bleie weit genug raus zu bringen, was aber kaum geht und Dich dann zu ärgern, dass alles wegen der starken Querströmung paralel zum Strand weg kullert. 

Einheimische hab ich am Strand selber eigentlich in den Jahren seit 79, in denen ich fast immer dort war, noch nie dort angeln gesehen. 

Ich bin dann einige Male an der Gironde Mündung (landseite) fischen gewesen, da sitzen dann auch die Einheimischen, allerdings hatte ich dafür dann die falschen Köder und außer dass er gestunken hat wie Hulle kann ich von den Tintenfischen, die ich als Köder gekauft hatte, keine weiteren Aussagen über Fängigkeit treffen.


----------

